# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: БТТ >  Chieftain Mk.5 Павла Гусьева

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/armour/g...tain/index.htm

----------


## Pepelatz

Мне стёкла в приборах показались нереалистичными... Как заглушки синие, может это фото так исказило?
И чёрный не сильно ли освётлён?

----------


## GUS

Во-первых - огромное спасибо Дмитрию и Петру за оказанное внимание и содействие!
По замечаниям: на модели приборы выглядят очень реалестично - издержки освещения при фото, по поводу черного - на реальных машинах, которые мне удалось найти в инете, говорить о черном цвете пообще не приходиться, что-то такое непонятное, что я примерно и отобразил.
С уважением,Павел.

----------

